# Goat pic overload....RPC started it....



## Roll farms (May 31, 2012)

I wanted to show you guys the latest, greatest thing in goat amusement / grooming:

The Stump Brush







Foxy tested, Risque approved!






And defended by Dazzle (she thinks it's 'hers'....)






DH brought home a couple of old brushes from the golf course that were in a club washer....trimmed a stump so that they'd mount flush and then we just watched 'em discover it.

Since I was down there w/ the camera.....he he he

Valentine






With her roommate A Capella






This is our black ob buckling, looks like he's trying to show Chaos how big he is w/ his fur all puffed up.  






I think Bullitt was camera shy today, he wouldn't look my way for nuttin'....but here's the best shot I got.  I love this guy...






Freeney looking more manly by the day.  He's 13 mos. now






This is Ellie, I bought her from Poorboys in 2011.  She freshened this year and peaked at 7.5#!!!






Derri, the headless goat....






Oh, wait...there's her head






Monkey see, monkey do






(notice the look on Penny, the black Oberhasli doe's face in all these pics w/ does reaching up for branches....she's like, "What the heck??" )






Here's Penny in tall grass






Some group shots





















Levi...looking fat and sassy as usual






Jaz


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2012)

Great pics!

What kind of brush head did you use for the "stump brush"?


----------



## Roll farms (May 31, 2012)

"DH brought home a couple of old brushes from the golf course that were in a club washer....trimmed a stump so that they'd mount flush and then we just watched 'em discover it."

  All I know is they were in a club washer at the course where he works....


----------



## lilhill (Jun 1, 2012)

Love the "rubbing stump" and obviously the goats love it, too.  Great idea!  All the pictures are great!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 1, 2012)

Penny looks like she can be quite the goof ball.  Love the pics.


----------



## poorboys (Jun 1, 2012)

nice pics of the big girls, looks like everyone is happy@@@@


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 1, 2012)

What a cutie Valentine is?? I got some push broom brushes and hang them up. My goats are using them to brush their bodies and faces too. A very nice goat paradise you have there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 1, 2012)

Love your stump brush! Everyone sure looks happy!


----------



## marliah (Jun 1, 2012)

That stump brush is a genius idea! And you have a gorgeous herd  how much acreage do you have fenced? I'm curious how much we would have to fence to keep a pasture green like that.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome stump brush, really neat headless goat, and FREENY IS B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 1, 2012)

They are all beautiful!     I noticed in the picture of the headless goat that you also own a 3 legged goat.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 1, 2012)

I wondered if anyone else would notice Ally's missing leg.  Pretty impressive, eh?  Legless and headless all in one shot.

We only have 1 acre fenced, maybe a bit more.  I should probably cut back on their hay a bit and make them GO OUT AND GRAZE more.  

Penny has the most personality of any goat I know.  Her face is SO expressive.  You can really read what she's thinking most of the time.

Thanks for the compliments.  I do  my goats!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 1, 2012)

*Beautiful goats and beautiful piece of property!!! Man I'd kill for grass and lakes here!!!!*


----------



## Symphony (Jun 1, 2012)

THe comments pretty much sum up my feelings on the place.  Great looking Goats, the Black Doe is gorgeous but many of the other does are as well.  Your Bucks are very impressive, that Bullet looks like a champion blood line but I'm no pro.

So I'm no expert on Goats, are the does suppose to be so round or are they all pregnant?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Kim, for more pictures!!  I love looking at goats and you've got some beauts!!

They all look so healthy and contented. And your ranch is just beautiful.  I know you must put about 13 hours a day working on everything.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 1, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> THe comments pretty much sum up my feelings on the place.  Great looking Goats, the Black Doe is gorgeous but many of the other does are as well.  Your Bucks are very impressive, that Bullet looks like a champion blood line but I'm no pro.
> 
> So I'm no expert on Goats, are the does suppose to be so round or are they all pregnant?


Um.  They're just fat.  
You should see them when they are PG.    Levi looks like she needs a wide load sign!

I'm only feeding them grass hay and 'cheap' feed, I swear!!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 1, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Symphony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    No problem they are happy, chubby goats who love their life.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok...my Fauna would LOVE that groomer!  She's constantly rubbing on the fences and climbing toys and her sister.  Apparently, my daily brushing isn't enough for her!  

I must confess I'm smitten with Freenie - he's certainly very handsome.  I'm a SUCKER for the polka dots!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy goat herd = happy goatherd.   Very cute pics- it's easy to tell how well loved they are!


----------



## RPC (Jun 1, 2012)

They are all looking soo happy and chunky. I really hope Porsche starts to fill out like Levi. Right now she is a little gangly but she is young it can all change.


----------

